# The only way to fry morels-Rend Lake



## so_il_shroomer (Apr 21, 2013)

Hit my spot near Rend Lake lake today where I left some small yellows Saturday. Only found 28 today but thats more than enough fresh for the fryin pan! U gota try and fry your morels the way I have been. Best way I've had em. Maybe not the healthiest but Morel seasons short enough to eat this way occasionally. Fry up however much bacon you need to get a good pan of grease. I fry it super crisp and crumble it in with my batter mix. Put at least a stick of butter in with the bacon grease. Egg wash the shrooms before throwing em in a mix of crushed saltines, flour, salt and pepper. Fry til golden. Enjoy!


----------



## init1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Used saltines since I was a kid. Two years ago all I had was buttery ritz. All I gotta say is haven't seen a saltine since!!


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey So.Il. Shroomer try the rosemary flavored Triscuts or even those weird half- pretzel half cracker things work good as well.


----------

